# Bread flour is so pricey!!



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

So I can get 20# of unbleached flour, straight from the mill (in a pretty little cloth sack even), for about $12. 
But bread flour runs me about $3.50 for 5 lbs!! 

I know they're different things. Bread flour has more protein and gluten. 
But is there anyway to add anything (gluten, for example) to all purpose to get a workable bread flour?

DH has found an absolutely _divine_ sourdough bread recipe but it uses bread flour.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Erin, do you have your prices right in your post?

20lbs at $12 = 60cents a pound
5lbs x $3.50 x 4 bags = 20 lbs at $14 = 70cents a pound

Not that big a difference when you are talking "Bread" vs "All Purpose" Thats only a 50cent difference per 5 pounds. IMO


Daniel


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

If you have a Sam's Club (or another warehouse club nearby), check on their bread flour. I buy mine in 25 lb bags from them. Been buying from them for years. Always the best price I've been able to find around here. Getting about time for me to check on pricing again, as mine is getting low. 

Lee


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

danielsumner said:


> Erin, do you have your prices right in your post?
> 
> 20lbs at $12 = 60cents a pound
> 5lbs x $3.50 x 4 bags = 20 lbs at $14 = 70cents a pound
> ...


Oops. 
You're right. It was $4.50, not $3.50 (and the locally milled stuff is a 25lb bag, not 20)

I don't have a Sam's nearby. The nearest one is about 180 miles away. However, there are several things piling up on a list to check out the next time I'm near a Sams. I'll just put this on it.


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

I haven't bought bread flour in years & years. Years ago when I unknowlingly ran out, I just used plain 'ole white flour & it turned out just fine for me.....but I'll eat just about anything. You could buy vital wheat gluten to up the gluten content to plain white flour.

Having said that about the white flour, I very, very rarely use white flour. I'm not sure how much bread you bake, but if you make a lot, and like the taste of whole wheat breads, I'd suggest getting yourself a grain mill & buying wheat in bulk & grinding your own flour. If you're not used to whole wheat flour, it may take some getting used to, but once I started using it, I wouldn't go back to white flour. But whole wheat flour may not be your cup o' tea (or loaf of bread  ).


----------



## Jeff54321 (Jan 26, 2005)

Erin,
Typical AP flour is fairly high in protein and higher in protein than the flour used to make breads in many other countries. The recipe that you have that calls for bread flour will in all likelihood work just fine with AP flour. I would be very surprised if it did not work.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I've substituted all purpose in bread flour recipes before and it's not terrible, but it's sure not as good as actually using bread flour, either...


----------



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

You can buy wheat gluten separately. The Amish dry goods store near me has wheat gluten in 2lb bags. Perhaps you can find it somewhere near you?

I don't know where you are located, but I've heard there is a small Amish community near Pawnee City and they may/may not have a dry goods store .

Deb
in wi


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Try bulk foods dot comhttp://www.bulkfoods.com/search_results.asp?txtsearchParamCat=14&txtsearchParamType=ALL&txtsearchParamMan=ALL&txtsearchParamVen=ALL&txtFromSearch=fromSearch&txtsearchParamTxt=4063


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm fortunate to have a Sam's Club here so I'm paying $7/25 lbs: http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/navigate.do?dest=5&item=195693&pCatg=2439


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow! 
You _are_ lucky to have a Sams (or Costco, for that matter).
My nearest is about 250 miles away...


----------



## Roamschooler (Mar 29, 2008)

another vote for vital wheat gluten. I have purchased it at super walmart in the past, but buy it in the bulk section of our grocery store now. I totally feel your pain on the price of flour though. I was super excited to find a 50 lb back of bread flour at costco last night for just over 12.00...made my day.

Andrea
www.hopefulhousewife.com


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Try the health food stores for gluten.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Rose, where do you buy dough enhancer?? I only ever see gluten.


----------

